# 84 720 2.4 carb flood problem



## 720redneckguy (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm having the worst time with this. I can't get my the pin shut the fuel off to level the float. Seems like float is coming up and the fuel just rises above it. I've tried to adjust the float and it makes no difference. The pin seems ok but I really don't know. Does the spring in the pin go bad? I just don't want to buy parts. This is very strange. SOMEOONE HELP ME! Thanks,
redneckguy


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull the fuel inlet, remove the little filter and washer and you should see what Nissan calls a needle valve (screws in) that is what I believe your problem is.. it works with the float to shut off fuel... hit up a dealer and have them print you a pic... unless someone can post one...


----------



## 720redneckguy (Oct 11, 2010)

My needle valve doesn't look like it screws in, It seems to just sit up in the valve housing and just hangs by gravity. Are you saying that the tip of the needle valve has worn? thank you for the quick response.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the needle valve screws into the carb, then a washer, filter, then the fuel nipple, another washer, then what they call a "filter set screw" it screws into the needle valve to hold everything to the carb.. make sense? hit up a dealer for a pic or I can fax you one (what engine?)


----------



## 720redneckguy (Oct 11, 2010)

Got it, I though about removing that just to check it out, but I never did because it didn't look like much could be broken on it. What wears out? I'm about to buy a carb kit just to get the float pin but now I'll go ahead and change the needle valve as well. I'll let you know how it goes. Thank you speedo.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

hope it helped, let us know how it goes....


----------



## 720redneckguy (Oct 11, 2010)

ordered the carb kit and installed new pin, needle seat and gaskets same problem. This is really driving me crazy. What could be the problem? bowl just fills over the float everytime!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Faulty, improperly installed or improperly adjusted float and/or needle and seat are the only possibilities I can imagine.


----------

